# Eastwood Platina Preserver (Invisible) picture of can --I recommend.



## Goldenrod1 (Jan 10, 2015)

I used this for the first time after a day of research.  This will stabilize what you have with a very untouched look. Try it on a bike piece that you are not in love with first.  Internet purchase.   Good Luck     Ray


----------

